# I want on the couch.....



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wanted on the couch today so she tried to manipulate Christine I told her to not give in ...it didn't end up well she had a tantrum in her toys all the while looking at me I think she did it just to defy me It didn't work! I took pics of the different stages of the whole thing!

First picture is her saying "I know she will let me up cause I am cute!" Second one if I give her a kiss she will let me up....third one maybe if I kiss more intensely it will definitely work....4th pic "k I will have a tantrum and take all my toys out of the box that will get her attention" the last one a close up of the evil eye she was giving me It didn't work! She is so manipulative when she wants to be kind of creepy
Notice in the last one there isn't any toys left in her box ha! She was tripping all over them when she had her "moment"


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor molly..just wanted to snuggle mom on the couch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep going Molly, you'll win in the end 
Sometimes Kiki does this if I'm being slow working out that actually she needs to go out. Normally she never needs out, she just wants 'til we are out - thought I'd mention that in case poor Moll was actually trying to get your attention for a totally different reason.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

So funny...

Think of the couch as a chance for a bonding exercise.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! How about you go and sit on her couch then?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! How about you go and sit on her couch then?


I don't think Renee would let me. I shed too much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Keep going Molly, you'll win in the end
> Sometimes Kiki does this if I'm being slow working out that actually she needs to go out. Normally she never needs out, she just wants 'til we are out - thought I'd mention that in case poor Moll was actually trying to get your attention for a totally different reason.


No she had already gone outside  If someone lies down on the couch she begs to get on she usually starts with kisses and then paws at you so you pick her up



Datun Walnut said:


> I don't think Renee would let me. I shed too much.


Marion you should brush him more often if he sheds


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Marion you should brush him more often if he sheds


I'll bite her if she tries AND the correction spray doesn't work with me either


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awwww, that such a sad little face. She's feeling all unloved and unwanted. You can snuggle on my couch anytime Molly.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Seems to between these pics and the one of her half laying on the couch, Molly has already been "on" the couch. Just not all at one time. I don't know how you resist that face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'll bite her if she tries AND the correction spray doesn't work with me either


Ha! Too funny I'm sure she will find some way to brush you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Molly, it's not fair. It should be all or nothing. One minute she's allowed on the couch (oh sorry I meant on Christine), then the next she's not allowed any of it!

You're mean! If I was Molly I would be throwing my toys about too!! Molly I'm on your side baby xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Poor Molly, it's not fair. It should be all or nothing. One minute she's allowed on the couch (oh sorry I meant on Christine), then the next she's not allowed any of it!
> 
> You're mean! If I was Molly I would be throwing my toys about too!! Molly I'm on your side baby xxx


:cry2::cry2: brutal


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> :cry2::cry2: brutal



Little sympathize as I've given up my couch and love seat to my poos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> :cry2::cry2: brutal


  

Have you given in yet??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the pictures of grumpy Molly! does she stamp her feet too!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly having a tantrum with her toys is so funny :laugh::laugh::laugh:
But she's so lucky as she has her very own custom couch all to herself!!
If Molly has a no human rule on her couch -:behindsofa: it's only fair you have a no Molly rule on your couch!! Lol xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Molly really just wants to be on you, and not really on the couch anyway....she did share her couch with Christine once!  
if you were on the floor I think that is where she would want to be, it has more to do with wanting to snuggle than be on a couch, she does have her own after all!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I think Molly really just wants to be on you, and not really on the couch anyway....she did share her couch with Christine once!
> if you were on the floor I think that is where she would want to be, it has more to do with wanting to snuggle than be on a couch, she does have her own after all!


I totally agree. Willow never wants the table unless I'm sitting there and if I lie on the floor she is right there  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe you need to buy a human sized diva couch that everyone can share?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I think Molly really just wants to be on you, and not really on the couch anyway....she did share her couch with Christine once!
> if you were on the floor I think that is where she would want to be, it has more to do with wanting to snuggle than be on a couch, she does have her own after all!



That's why I let them on the couch. Much easier and more comfortable for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That's why I let them on the couch. Much easier and more comfortable for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is why I caved, we had the same rule with Lady at the start, she was only allowed up when we chose for her to come up. but I didnt like to sit on the floor. my sister in law allows her big dog up only when she says it is ok, he is fine with it, and they like sitting on the floor they dont mind it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have yet to find a more perfect bed for Beemer that fits him like this 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We don't let Gandhi on the sofa either. He has no interest in sitting on it but he has every interest in using it as a piece of parkour equipment as part of his doodle dash after coming in from a walk. Before you've said 'off' he's already leapt off. It doesn't help that the sofa is at the end of a long room so he has a big run up! Not really sure how to train him not to do this. It's a bit dangerous if someone is on the sofa with a cup of tea in hand.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> We don't let Gandhi on the sofa either. He has no interest in sitting on it but he has every interest in using it as a piece of parkour equipment as part of his doodle dash after coming in from a walk. Before you've said 'off' he's already leapt off. It doesn't help that the sofa is at the end of a long room so he has a big run up! Not really sure how to train him not to do this. It's a bit dangerous if someone is on the sofa with a cup of tea in hand.


Would love to see this!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> We don't let Gandhi on the sofa either. He has no interest in sitting on it but he has every interest in using it as a piece of parkour equipment as part of his doodle dash after coming in from a walk. Before you've said 'off' he's already leapt off. It doesn't help that the sofa is at the end of a long room so he has a big run up! Not really sure how to train him not to do this. It's a bit dangerous if someone is on the sofa with a cup of tea in hand.


Too funny you should try and film him


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We can't wait to get Maggie home so we can have snuggles ON the couch!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Beemer is too funny He sure looks comfy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Beemer is too funny He sure looks comfy



Very comfortable. They both will use it for short naps but long sleeps, it's his. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Too funny you should try and film him


It's over before you know it! The worst thing is that the two reasons we weren't going to let him on the sofa in the first place were the muddy paw prints and the hazard of having a hot drink in hand when his displays of affection can be rather sudden and exuberant. This leaping on/off the sofa means these things are still a problem but we just don't get the sofa cuddles!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> It's over before you know it! The worst thing is that the two reasons we weren't going to let him on the sofa in the first place were the muddy paw prints and the hazard of having a hot drink in hand when his displays of affection can be rather sudden and exuberant. This leaping on/off the sofa means these things are still a problem but we just don't get the sofa cuddles!


Lexi will suddenly do the same thing. She begins her mad doodle dash outside and leaps through the doggie door or regular door if I have it open and use all of the sitting surfaces (love seat, couch, chair) as an obstacle course before leaping back out again. It does seem when they are most muddy that they both dash in, use the spot that is usually mine as home base then leap back out again.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to know he's not alone!

Perhaps he can channel this skill into agility in a couple of weeks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi will suddenly do the same thing. She begins her mad doodle dash outside and leaps through the doggie door or regular door if I have it open and use all of the sitting surfaces (love seat, couch, chair) as an obstacle course before leaping back out again. It does seem when they are most muddy that they both dash in, use the spot that is usually mine as home base then leap back out again.





Grove said:


> Good to know he's not alone!
> 
> Perhaps he can channel this skill into agility in a couple of weeks


I need to see videos of this Molly doesn't do doodle dashes in the house anymore only outside when she meets another dog In the house she is pretty well behaved


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Priceless! Molly is smart (and adorable)!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Priceless! Molly is smart (and adorable)!


:hug::hug: long time no see


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I need to see videos of this Molly doesn't do doodle dashes in the house anymore only outside when she meets another dog In the house she is pretty well behaved


She's slowed down some as well so not as frequent. I would video it but it happens out of the blue and i just sit there and watch them. It's pretty awesome so good to know someone else gets to experience it too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She's slowed down some as well so not as frequent. I would video it but it happens out of the blue and i just sit there and watch them. It's pretty awesome so good to know someone else gets to experience it too.


Hmm you can video while driving but not in the house Kidding I am sure you do it safely I hope! Molly used to have crazy spells inside but they have stopped it was crazy I don't really miss it ha!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Hmm you can video while driving but not in the house Kidding I am sure you do it safely I hope! Molly used to have crazy spells inside but they have stopped it was crazy I don't really miss it ha!


Touche! Actually it happens so fast and usually have no recording device so can't capture it. I once tried to get my phone and she just stopped. I need a head cam.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Touche! Actually it happens so fast and usually have no recording device so can't capture it. I once tried to get my phone and she just stopped. I need a head cam.


Ha a head cam I wish I had one sometimes


----------

